# 3d Vision mit 144hz



## Mr.Nebrot (25. Dezember 2015)

Hi Leutz und Frohe Weihnachten, 

Ich habe eine Frage zum Thema 3D mit 144hz.
Mein Nvidia Controll Panel zeigt nur "ASUS 120Hz 3D LCD" unter 'Setup Stereoscopic 3D' an, obwohl mein Monitor Nvidia 3D Vision ready ist, 144hz hat und mit DVI-D Dual Link Kabel angeschlossen ist. Habe schon öfter gelesen, dass man auch bei 3D die 144Hz nutzen kann (72Hz pro Auge) was noch angenehmer wäre. Aber ich bekomme es nicht hin. Habe die Monitor Treiber installiert, 3D Vision über die neuesten Nvidia Treiber installiert und beide DVI Buchsen an der Graka ausprobiert. Im normalen Betrieb (nicht 3D) läuft der Monitor mit 144Hz.
Habe folgende Hardware

Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GTX780ti oc
Monitor: ASUS VG248QE
3D Vision 2

Kann es sein, dass ich ein Displayportkabel brauche um 3D mit 144Hz zu nutzen?
Finde nirgents im Netz eine Antwort drauf.

Mfg


----------



## FrozenPie (25. Dezember 2015)

Nach allem was ich jetzt mit googlen gefunden habe, lässt sich 3D nur mit 120 Hz nutzen. Das wird auch damit begründet, dass sich der Light Boost Hack nicht mit 144 Hz nutzen lässt


----------



## Mr.Nebrot (25. Dezember 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Nach allem was ich jetzt mit googlen gefunden habe, lässt sich 3D nur mit 120 Hz nutzen. Das wird auch damit begründet, dass sich der Light Boost Hack nicht mit 144 Hz nutzen lässt



Hack??? Interessant 

Aber google mal "3D mit 72Hz" also ich finde da einiges. Nur nicht wie es gehen soll.


----------



## FrozenPie (25. Dezember 2015)

Mr.Nebrot schrieb:


> Aber google mal "3D mit 72Hz" also ich finde da einiges. Nur nicht wie es gehen soll.


Also ich finde da nichts was darauf hindeutet dass 144 Hz in 3D unterstützt werden, weder durch einen Hack noch Offiziell. Ich finde nur haufenweise Threads in Diskussionsforen in denen gefragt wird ob 3D Vision in 144 Hz funktioniert bzw. wie man das zum laufen kriegt, die werden aber alle entweder nicht beantwortet oder damit beantwortet, dass es nicht unterstützt wird und auch kein Workaround existiert


----------



## Mr.Nebrot (25. Dezember 2015)

Bei Hardwareluxx steht aber auch was von 72hz pro Auge, und da wird ja wohl 3D mit gemeint sein... 
Test: ASUS VG248QE - Spiele-Monitor mit 144 Hz - Hardwareluxx
Ich hab mir ein Displayportkabel bestellt, kommt am Dienstag.... werde es Testen


----------



## parad0xr (25. Dezember 2015)

Also ich hatte auch die selbe Fragen, allerdings hatte ich damals ein BenQ XL2411T und dort steht sogar extra in der Produktbeschreibung "Refresh rate: 144Hz (2D mode), 120Hz (3D mode)"
Denke der 120Hz Modus ist halt extra nur für 3D ausgelegt. Warum sollte man auch einen solchen Modus sonst implementieren wenn man doch die möglichkeit von 144Hz hat. Denke der Nvidia Vision 2 Sensor ist halt einfach auf 60Hz pro Auge ausgelegt. Wenn man überlegt wie die Brille funktioniert müsste man auch irgendwie im Vision 2 zwischen 120Hz und 144Hz umschalten können, schließlich muss die Brille wissen wie sie es zerhacken soll. Ich vermute es gibt keine 144Hz Kompatiblität. Ich möchte niemanden falsche Angaben vorwerfen und ihr könnt mich gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen aber ich denke einfach das Leute den Monitor auf 144Hz stellen, denken "cool ich hab 144Hz". Dann den Vision Sensor aktivieren der automatisch dann den Monitor in den 3D Modus schaltet (und damit auch automatisch auf 120Hz schaltet) und man vermuten könnte er würde mit 144Hz arbeiten.


//edit//
Darüber hinaus habe ich grade auf der Offiziellen Nvidia seite ein bisschen geschaut und folgenden Auszug gelesen
"
Ruckelfreies 2D-Gaming
mit bis zu 120 fps

3D Vision Bildschirme sind nicht nur für 3D-Anwendungen optimal. Sie liefern auch erstklassiges 2D-Gaming mit der doppelten Geschwindigkeit von Standard-LCD-Bildschirmen. Erlebe gestochen scharfes, ruckelfreies 2D-Gaming mit bis zu 120 fps und hervorragender Bildqualität mit verringerter Bewegungsunschärfe, Latenz und Frame-Tearing für extrem realistische Games und Videos.
"

Wenn sie im 2D betrieb "nur" bis zu 120 fps kann, was wohl von den 120Hz kommt, kann sie auch im 3D Modus nicht mehr.


----------



## JoM79 (25. Dezember 2015)

Da DP Kabel bringt dir nichts.
3D Vision funktioniert nur mit 120Hz. 
Be Aware That 3D Vision Does Not Work at 144Hz on 3D Monitors - 3D Vision Blog
NVIDIA 3D Vision|NVIDIA


----------



## Mr.Nebrot (30. Dezember 2015)

Ihr hattet Recht. Danke nochmal für die Antworten! Danke für die Links! Aber dann frag ich mich wofür der Monitor dann 144hz kann. Nur für den 2d Betrieb? Ok es veringert das Tearing ohne V-sync und ich hab das Gefühl, dass man stundenlang (im 2d Betrieb) Zocken/Arbeiten kann, ohne das einem so schnell die Augen müde werden.


----------



## parad0xr (31. Dezember 2015)

Naja, höhere Frequenzen bei der Bildwiderholungsrate ist doch eine tolle Werbestrategie. Und es bringt ja wirklich was, wenn man eben auch entsprechende Frameraten hat. Das Panel kann nunmal 144Hz und damit wird es dann nun auch beworben. Ist ja auch gut, schließlich sind 144 mehr als 120. Das nunmal die ganzen Hersteller von 3D Systemen, beim PC bereich ist es nunmal an erster und fast einzigster Stelle das Nvidia Vision Kit, nur 120Hz unterstützen ist blöd gelaufen. Wenn zukünftig dann Monitore mit z.B 200Hz rauskommen und das Nvidia Vision Kit immernoch nur 60Hz pro Auge also 120Hz kann, ist es halt so. Ist in erster Linie die 3D Brille, die technisch etwas hinterher ist. Ich hab auch selber ab und zu mit der Brille gespielt, aber ich hab für mich gemerkt das ich kb hab immer die Brille aufzuziehen. War eine tolle erfahrung aber Nach 2 Wochen brauchte ich sie nicht mehr haben. Ich hoffe das es mit den kommenden VR Brillen bei mir nicht genauso wird.


----------

